# MCPIC Certification



## Kenneth Young (Oct 7, 2016)

When I first learned I was receiving a Medical Care Provider in Charge certification along with my remote/wilderness EMT certification I was about to earn, I was unaware of what the certification was even used for. So I turned to the internet. Other than schools that offered the certification, the only other solid result was this forum. The search brought up an old thread. It was a dead thread, laden with arguments and inaccurate information, and terminated by the administrator for these reasons.

So with information limited on the subject, and I'm sure others are like I was and want to find out more about the subject I wrote an article and published it on LinkedIn. I' work in a position where the MCPIC certification is very useful, and now I understand the confusion over it. Especially from those whom only have"heard about it", and not worked in the roll. I hope this writing will help others like myself when considering a position as a medic on a vessel at sea.

Life of a Vessel Medical Officer

Enjoy.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2016)

Kenneth Young said:


> When I first learned I was receiving a Medical Care Provider in Charge certification along with my remote/wilderness EMT certification I was about to earn, I was unaware of what the certification was even used for. So I turned to the internet. Other than schools that offered the certification, the only other solid result was this forum. The search brought up an old thread. It was a dead thread, laden with arguments and inaccurate information, and terminated by the administrator for these reasons.
> 
> So with information limited on the subject, and I'm sure others are like I was and want to find out more about the subject I wrote an article and published it on LinkedIn. I' work in a position where the MCPIC certification is very useful, and now I understand the confusion over it. Especially from those whom only have"heard about it", and not worked in the roll. I hope this writing will help others like myself when considering a position as a medic on a vessel at sea.
> 
> ...


Good article. In another life I so would have been up for something like this. Keep up the good work @Kenneth Young.


----------

